# Switching from cigarettes to cigars?



## Captain. Ej (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, newbie here. Just bought my first cigars today and was wondering if it's easy to switch from cigarettes? Been smoking for about 8 months and it's kinda stupid how quickly u go through them. The ones I bought are rocky Patel, don't know how good they are, anyone smoke them?


----------



## Captain. Ej (Apr 19, 2016)

Just realized I posted in the wrong category😁


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. .my cigarettes are an accessory to my cigars. ..I've been trying the same thing you're trying for a little over 10 years now. .ask me how it's workin out. I still stop mid stick or mid bowl for a cigarette break. 

Some RPs are good. .but there's a ton of varieties. .what kind did you get?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't answer your question, but welcome to the forums.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome to Puff. I was a pack to pack and a half a day. Wanted to back off, to let my taste buds recover. Now, I smoke a cigarette first thing in the morning and one at bedtime, if I haven't had a cigar/bowl recently. If having a stressful day, I'll smoke a few more. I wouldn't call it easy. Sometimes aggravating. To some extent, it's mindset. My advice would be (make that opinion) just don't stress it. Work at it, but don't let it get to you. (you may or may not want to check out the "what's in your nose" threads (nasal snuff))


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

I quit smoking for six months cold turkey before I had my first cigar. Now I only have cigarettes if I'm out with the guys and they are going out and I'm not going to light up a cigar for a cigarette break at the bar.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## lroy76 (Dec 7, 2015)

Welcome Capt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ak_TK48 (Mar 15, 2016)

I smoked for a good 5 years, which i know to most isnt very long, but i started at 14. Anyway, I quit for multiple reasons eg the girlfriend, gym, overall health... all i could think about was smoking every single day for six months. I'd have one every now and then when it was too hard to control, but for the most part I was doing well. when I started smoking cigars everything got easier. I no longer crave cigarettes like I did. I think if you persevere and set goals for yourself you can substitute the cigs with cigars. goodluck and welcome.


----------

